
Malware Infected All Eddie Bauer Stores in U.S., Canada - alicybersec
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/08/malware-infected-all-eddie-bauer-stores-in-u-s-canada/
======
zaroth
Krebbs contacted Eddie Bauer last month on the 5th, for a breach which they
are now reporting continued through the 17th. So their threat monitoring
system consists of waiting to be questioned by the press about an ongoing
attack?!

Krebbs plea for better reporting of the IOCs is a bit amusing, because with
100% of stores compromised for half a year, the _missed_ IOCs were probably
highly embarrassing.

------
matt_wulfeck
Stores need to stop offering "credit monitoring" as if it was some kind of
solution. There should be liability with regards to personal information and
credit cards.

